# First Video...



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a video of me plowing the other day, it was deep and heavy. My brother was filming it. Gotta love turbo whistle....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I like your truck. Good job on the video. Keep working on that technique, the video should have been 2 min. long. Lift your plow when you back up.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope you where showing off for the camera. That should have been 4-5 passes max.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Are you kidding me, i was in 4 lo spinning like crazy!! I dont stack or ram with this truck. I could barely push half a blade worth, the drive way was a sheet of ice under all the heavy wet 4' drift, its been raining for a few days now.. I know its slow, but that trucks got a tranny in it with 211k hard miles. I treat it well, not about speed for me... Im 21 with no money so if it breaks im done.... Yeah i do see i dont lift the plow up enough, for some reason it looks like its higher off the ground in the cab to me.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its tough to see how slippery it was if we were not there. I personally would think not more than a few passes and done, but again not me, not my truck. Its a sweet looking 94 thats for sure and love the turbo.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

DieselSlug;974237 said:


> Are you kidding me, i was in 4 lo spinning like crazy!! I dont stack or ram with this truck. I could barely push half a blade worth, the drive way was a sheet of ice under all the heavy wet 4' drift, its been raining for a few days now.. I know its slow, but that trucks got a tranny in it with 211k hard miles. I treat it well, not about speed for me... Im 21 with no money so if it breaks im done.... Yeah i do see i dont lift the plow up enough, for some reason it looks like its higher off the ground in the cab to me.


My bad didn't notice it was so icy. Momentum is key though. That would even be better for the trans. IMO. Use the wait of the vehicle to help push better rather than putting so much strain on the tranny. IMO you can plow alot faster and not kill the truck or tranny.

To each thier own. What every works for you I guess. Just trying to give you some tips. 4 low isn't always the best option. IMO Espeically on Flat ground. Time is money in my book.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

first video....First time plowing too??


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

That was almost painful. Like they said before me, more momentum, the more snow you can push at one time then less amount of times you have to take to shift gears. Also when lifting, there is nothing wrong with lifting it higher than what you need. More practice and you will be good.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry for posting the vid if it killed anyone. Il remeber next time before posting anything. It is not my first time plowing and i only plow two drives including my own. Thanks for your comment granger, makes me feel real big.... Im not a pro....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DieselSlug;974568 said:


> Sorry for posting the vid if it killed anyone. Il remeber next time before posting anything. It is not my first time plowing and i only plow two drives including my own. Thanks for your comment granger, makes me feel real big.... Im not a pro....


I was afraid of this after a few comments including mine. Don't feel bad, it takes time to get good. Keep your head up and like I said I still liked that you posted the video. I learn something every time on plowsite, keep an open mind. Sorry it turned into a bash fest.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

DieselSlug:

Thanks for the vid I know that I always enjoy watching others at work. Here in Kansas City we do not get huge storms like others up north. With that being said remember that this is an open forum and people may post whatever they like. To comment here you need some thick skin at times. Don't worry you will definitely get better with each storm and each job. I have been in this business four seasons and I get better each year.

Matt


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

As someone with 20 yrs plowing experience, and that has 5 trucks on the road during an event, I would be proud to have someone as caarefull and considerate on equipment run my trucks.
How did you get the turbo whistle to present on a 6.5
Dino


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Could you be faster...? YES 
Does going faster prove anything? NO
I'd hire you on the sheer fact, you understand a broken truck is worthless. I'm more concerned with how somebody respects the truck vs speed pushing.....


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

DieselSlug;974568 said:


> Sorry for posting the vid if it killed anyone. Il remeber next time before posting anything. It is not my first time plowing and i only plow two drives including my own. Thanks for your comment granger, makes me feel real big.... Im not a pro....


It was just constructive critizisim. Don't take it to heart. Just trying to help you out. Make you more profitable. Keep the Vids coming. But if you are going to post you will get opinions.

There is a fine line with being careful with your equipment and being productive at the same time. Most plow snow as a business. So being the most productive and not wrecking equipment is always the most challanging and the goal of every contractor.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice looking truck. I have a 1994 6.5 also in a 1ton rack truck. You must have some straight exhaust on that to hear the turbo? Nice job plowing .


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, last year was an expensive year for this truck and I. I have put about 4500 dollars under the hood of this truck. This included a whole new engine, and totally new steering system and some ball joints, along with another 800 dollars worth of brakes all the way around. So I am petrified of anything else breaking like the frame snapping or the transmission going out after I have put all of this time and money into it. Its got 2 transmission coolers in it so I am not so worried about it overheating. I just don’t like putting so much stress on the frame more than anything. This truck was in my garage for almost 1 year to complete it. It’s not all about money for me. I do it for a little extra spending cash, but if I loose a few bucks in time and fuel I am fine with that. The truck has a 4’’ front to back exhaust with straight pipe and an upgraded round style air filter box with the snorkel removed. It whistles loud even only running between 0-10 pounds of boost. The engine has ARP headstuds and h/o cooling system so it never overheats, i tried to build the engine well, probly too well for what the rest of the truck can handle.. It really is a rot box and needs the whole body replaced, so that’s this summer’s project. Then an upgraded turbo and chip when I can get the money…


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

The way you drive and plow, you don't have to worry about the frame snapping. And that way you treat your truck, it will last forever. My dads mechanic has the same truck, only it's got 400,000 miles, original tranny, and engine (6.5L Diesel) and he plows with it. This truck used to be a company truck for a big auto parts store, and he still plows with it and he has no problem. Chevy's have good frames under it.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

hlntoiz;974201 said:


> That should have been 4-5 passes max.


That's what I'm saying.

47 passes later....


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

BladeScape;975808 said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> 47 passes later....


Thank You! And yeah it wasnt quite 47........


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, what I dont understand is that if it is so painful to watch... Stop watching it at 1 minute in then? Im sure that 1 minute really killed the time you could be posting other comments complaining about how some guy plowed.


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

DieselSlug;974237 said:


> Are you kidding me, i was in 4 lo spinning like crazy!! I dont stack or ram with this truck. I could barely push half a blade worth, the drive way was a sheet of ice under all the heavy wet 4' drift, its been raining for a few days now.. I know its slow, but that trucks got a tranny in it with 211k hard miles. I treat it well, not about speed for me... Im 21 with no money so if it breaks im done.... Yeah i do see i dont lift the plow up enough, for some reason it looks like its higher off the ground in the cab to me.


If your tranny has that many miles, then you should not be shifting it that much:salute:


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Slug thank you for posting the video, your one step on me ( I think I figured out how to run the camara!)
I cant wait to post a video cause im going to hear about how bad I beat my truck and plow!


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

if i ever get my truck running and get some snow to plow i will post a video so everyone can tell me how bad i am


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and plow.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Video looks ok to me. My 6.5 diesel
should be ready this week. I lost the pump and blew a cooler line from transmission. The shop called and it needed some parts besides rebuilding. I bought truck back in 2000 with 80.000 miles, it was a plow truck then,has 140.000 miles now,it sat for two years while motor had new heads done,not my primary truck. They are installing a new torque convertor too.
I had a chance to buy a used transmission from a gasser,but there may be differences between transmissions ,convertors designed for diesels and gas. Good Luck with you chevy. plowking


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes you could of done it a lot faster, but I think he was just screwing around with his truck in his driveway? Correct me if I'm wrong...

Also, some of the snow banks are probably pretty hard, slow and steady was a good call once near the edges of the drive. 4lo really has no advantage over 4hi for plowing IMO....I've never used 4lo in any of my trucks, and you wont ever run out of power pushing a 7.5 straight blade. You will lose traction first.

Best of luck
CMO


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats about the speed ill plow all the time unless its fluff. Seems to push the piles better in 4lo to me, its weighted, but the ice that was under the snow makes anything useless. I mainly plowed the driveway to do the video, so maybe i milked it a little, but i do what i do...


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

some one correct me if im wrong but 4lo might actuly be negativly effecting ur tracktion in icy situations the extra torque when pushing is causing more wheel slip.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

DieselSlug;976428 said:


> Thats about the speed ill plow all the time unless its fluff. Seems to push the piles better in 4lo to me, its weighted, but the ice that was under the snow makes anything useless. I mainly plowed the driveway to do the video, so maybe i milked it a little, but i do what i do...


Slug- you don't need to keep explaining yourself here. I think you did a fine job, and I enjoy any video I can see, especially in this downtime we have this winter. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GMC Sierra (Nov 10, 2009)

Slug- everyone is a critic.....and clearly the "gods' of snowplowing reside on this site along with some amazing ego's. Don't let it bother you...if that is how you wanted to plow in your judgement....then so be it....it is your truck, your time and your money. I think some of the folks on this site forget what it means to be younger with a limited budget and some initiative offset by a tough economy....we need a little more of this in the younger generations! I think you did fine and you could use my equipment or plow my drive anyday! Besides- it looks to me that you were having fun....and that is what snowplowing is about in my opinion. Nice post.

PS- I had a 6.5 diesel and it never whistled like yours! Nice tune.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool looking video.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

In my personal experience. Taking it easy on the truck (Like your doing), it will go without problems. I may not plow the driveway as fast as the other guy, but at the end of the storm. I still have nothing broken or sheared. There is something to be said for that- especially when it is your own & only truck.

It looks like your doing fine.
And yes, black ice is a PITA to clean the snow off of.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

I think you did a fine job. I also think maybe some of the people that give you so much negative response should post some of their videos. Who really cares at the end of the day whether he did it fast enough or not?


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice sounding truck ! I gotta get mine to sound like that !

Nice plow.

I like the fact that you were not bashing the truck. I was real gentle on my previous truck as well. The only thing I would have done different was to backup to were the guy filming was, and push forward & angled right, starting on the left side of the drive.

Continue having fun with your big toy & Keep up the good work !


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Looked good to me. No property damage, no broke parts on truck. Take your time, speed will come by itself. Nobody's fast when sitting dead in the water with a broke truck.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah i used to back right in the garage wich made it a lot easier, but now with the cb scanner antennas it doesnt fit, and when its cold they freeze on.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

listen to that turbo whistle


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*dont worry ..go easy*



DieselSlug;974568 said:


> Sorry for posting the vid if it killed anyone. Il remeber next time before posting anything. It is not my first time plowing and i only plow two drives including my own. Thanks for your comment granger, makes me feel real big.... Im not a pro....


don't worry about them bro....they're the same guys sitting around the repair shop getting a good rub down from the welders and mechanics fixin their plows and trucks for the umptinth time this season...easy does it....


----------

